# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه مطالعاتی نوروز ۹۶ (ریاضی-تجربی-انسانی)

## mahdi100

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم

*سلام خدمت دوستان وقت بخیر گفتم برنامه مطالعاتی برای نوروز 96 را در اختیار تون بزارم حتما به درد تون میخوره

*برنامه مطالعاتی نوروز ۹۶ (ریاضی-تجربی-انسانی)*
*شروع از ۲۰ اسفند ماه تا ۱۴ فروردین ماه*
*کاری از گروه مشاوره تیم کنکور‎ با همکاری سایت نبض کنکور



**دانلود برنامه مطالعاتی نوروز ریاضی 96**

دانلود برنامه مطالعاتی نوروز تجربی 96**

دانلود برنامه مطالعاتی نوروز انسانی 96*
منبع:نبض کنکور

----------


## ata.beheshti

ساغول کیشی :Y (549): 

اما لینک خرابه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## tabrizcity

> ساغول کیشی
> 
> اما لینک خرابه


قارداش دیسن بو انجمنده هامیمیز ترکخ ها...خخخ

----------


## Freedom Fighter

داداچ لینک مشکل داره

----------


## ata.beheshti

> قارداش دیسن بو انجمنده هامیمیز ترکخ ها...خخخ


هن هامی بوردادی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mahdi100

سلام
لینک ها درست شدند

----------


## mahdi100

> ساغول کیشی
> 
> اما لینک خرابه



خب درست شد :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mahdi100

> قارداش دیسن بو انجمنده هامیمیز ترکخ ها...خخخ



فقط تبریز عشق هست :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ata.beheshti

میگم مهدی تو ی زمانی انفرادی نبودی؟  :Yahoo (4):  یا اون مهدی نیسی؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mahdi100

> میگم مهدی تو ی زمانی انفرادی نبودی؟  یا اون مهدی نیسی؟



نه اون من نبودم اشتباهی شده :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ata.beheshti

> نه اون من نبودم اشتباهی شده


عیبی یوخدی  :Yahoo (4):  جوانیدون :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Lovelife

رمزش 
www.nabzkonkur.ir
برنامه اش به درد یه عده خاصی میخوره
من شیمی پایه خیلی عقبم ولی این تو کل برنامه 4.5 ساعت شیمی پایه گذاشته

مرسی به هرحال

----------


## ata.beheshti

هندسه چرا انقد زیاده شاید کسی نخونده باشه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## vahidz771

دمت گرم ولی یه توضیحی میدادی به درد کی میخوره ؟
کسی که خونده از اول یا کسی که کلا نخونده یا یکی که تازه شروع کرده به خوندن ؟ :Yahoo (17):

----------


## roc

> قارداش دیسن بو انجمنده هامیمیز ترکخ ها...خخخ



هی لَ 

بیل  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mahdi100

> دمت گرم ولی یه توضیحی میدادی به درد کی میخوره ؟
> کسی که خونده از اول یا کسی که کلا نخونده یا یکی که تازه شروع کرده به خوندن ؟


سلام برای کسانی هست که اول خونده باشن
چون این برنامه ها فقط مرور و جمع بندی و تست هست

----------


## DALĞİN

یه 6 روز اینور تر 
یعنی تا 20 فروردین
جاییکه رتبه ها خیلی عوض میشه
جاهای دیگه هم رتبه ها عوض میشه  :Yahoo (4):  ولی اینجا خیلی عوض میکنه
بازه ای که میزان شل کردن خیلی میره بالا  :Yahoo (4):  و خیلیهایی هم که خوندن کمتر میخونن...به نوعی یا هوای بهار میگرتشون یا فاز و شلوغی عید
این 30 روز خصوصا 3 روز اول عید  :Yahoo (21):  خیلی مهمه
حرف منو پشت کنکوریها بهتر می فهمن
یعنی در کل رحمت کنه خدا بابای کسیکه بهش گفته دوران طلایی

----------


## mahdi100

> یه 6 روز اینور تر 
> یعنی تا 20 فروردین
> جاییکه رتبه ها خیلی عوض میشه
> جاهای دیگه هم رتبه ها عوض میشه  ولی اینجا خیلی عوض میکنه
> بازه ای که میزان شل کردن خیلی میره بالا  و خیلیهایی هم که خوندن کمتر میخونن...به نوعی یا هوای بهار میگرتشون یا فاز و شلوغی عید
> این 30 روز خصوصا 3 روز اول عید  خیلی مهمه
> حرف منو پشت کنکوریها بهتر می فهمن
> یعنی در کل رحمت کنه خدا بابای کسیکه بهش گفته دوران طلایی


واقعا همینجوره

----------


## mahdi100

up

----------


## mehraneh

از منم خرابه :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## mahdi100

> از منم خرابه



 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohammad.sa

اقا من که برنامه مطالعاتی یکی از مشاورای معروف ثبت نام کردم.دیگه وقت ازمون و خطا نیست.خیلی حساس شده و منم ادمی نیستم که بتونم با برنامه خودم خوب جمع کنم.جامع میده به همه ولی خیلی خوبه.تا ۲۵ اردیبهشت کل کتابا ۲بار میخونه.زیادم گرون نیست.ارزش داره واقعا.ایشالا که همه موفق باشند

----------

